# AA Below $25 with best throw...



## Ian2381 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm currently looking for the best thrower single AA light that I will use outdoors.

I love backpacking on the mountains and outdoors and Already owned a lot of lights and still looking for the best thrower on single AA format that is not more than $25.

This will be used together with my MiNi AA, ITP A3 and a lantern.

Here's what I already have:

Romisen RC G2
Ultrafire A10
Akoray K-106
Uniquefire S10
Torchlight AA
Tank007 E07 HA-III OSRAM
Ultrafire C3 stainless steel
TANK007 TK-506 Cree Q2-WC Stainless Steel 3-Mode
Solarforce L2M Cree R2 (modded to take single AA).

weight is really an issue so I'm really reluctant to take the Solarforce and stainless steel lights.:shrug:

Do I have other options?


----------



## skyfire (Feb 4, 2010)

check out the romisen RC-29.

it has a focusable beam, can be focus for throw, but has zero spill, and can unfocus for a very even wide beam. 
i got mine from shiningbeam and its a fun little light.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 4, 2010)

skyfire said:


> check out the romisen RC-29.
> 
> it has a focusable beam, can be focus for throw, but has zero spill, and can unfocus for a very even wide beam.
> i got mine from shiningbeam and its a fun little light.



I'm Really tempted to get the RC-29 but still looking for a thrower light without lens.


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 4, 2010)

Which RC-G2 do you have?

If you have the original one with the CREE P2, Shining Beam has the somewhat updated ones.

The Q5 II, and the Q3 Neutral White. Both should put out quite a bit more light than the original...


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 4, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> Which RC-G2 do you have?
> 
> If you have the original one with the CREE P2, Shining Beam has the somewhat updated ones.
> 
> The Q5 II, and the Q3 Neutral White. Both should put out quite a bit more light than the original...


 

+1 on shingingbeam version. I did manage to drop this one from about 2 foot high and it has given me some problems since then, but still works.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 5, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> Which RC-G2 do you have?
> 
> If you have the original one with the CREE P2, Shining Beam has the somewhat updated ones.
> 
> The Q5 II, and the Q3 Neutral White. Both should put out quite a bit more light than the original...



Yes I have the RC G2 P2, is there a multiple Mode RC G2?


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> Yes I have the RC G2 P2, is there a multiple Mode RC G2?



The RC-G2's on shining Beam's site are all single mode. As far as I know there are no multi mode RC-G2's available. Unless you modify it your self of course.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 5, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> The RC-G2's on shining Beam's site are all single mode. As far as I know there are no multi mode RC-G2's available. Unless you modify it your self of course.



I'm not good in modding but I wanted a Multi mode RC G2 that can take 14500.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 5, 2010)

ITP SA1 Eluma AA ... $39.95 ... very bright and good medium throw . Takes ALL batteries.

But it's brighter on 14500.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm partial to the Gerber FIRECRACKER. It's under 20$, uses a fine optic, and has both twist action and rear-press action. There's no tail cap button, but pressing the tail does activate the light in momentary mode. 

The light will run for a long time on one battery, dimming over time, but it's not too bright for night trail use and the tight beam throws fairly well. Think low mode on Surefire L1 (4th gen).


----------



## speedsix (Feb 7, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> I'm currently looking for the best thrower single AA light that I will use outdoors.
> 
> I love backpacking on the mountains and outdoors and Already owned a lot of lights and still looking for the best thrower on single AA format that is not more than $25.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like you have a bunch already. I am looking for the same thing. Out of the ones you own, which one has the best beam? I have a RC-G2 and an Akoray K-106 and the RC-G2 is the best throw I have seen so far.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 7, 2010)

I would recommend the Romisen RC-A4X......there is also a two mode if you prefer.....bright on cr123 primaries and also rcr's. Comes with a sturdy clip that you can take off.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 7, 2010)

speedsix said:


> Sounds like you have a bunch already. I am looking for the same thing. Out of the ones you own, which one has the best beam? I have a RC-G2 and an Akoray K-106 and the RC-G2 is the best throw I have seen so far.



I really like the throw on my L2m but it's really heavy for backpacking especially that I carry more than 3 lights.

I really like the beam of my Ultrafire C3 and TANK007 TK-506 and I have yet to receive the Ultrafire A10.
I think the RC G2 is the best thrower among the Group if it's a Q5 so I'm leaning on getting one.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 7, 2010)

Opppsss sorry i know your looking for an AA light...I would go with the G2 Q5. Way better then the P2 version.


----------



## Nautic (Feb 7, 2010)

The G2 is a very fine light. I can recommend the Shiningbeam version.

But if you want throw in a small and inexpensive light you should chose
the RC-29 Q5. Allthough you dont like a lens light you will have both
flood and throw in this. If you dont need the flood keep it focussed on
throw.

RC-29 have much more throw than the G2.


----------



## toughCookie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> .....I have yet to receive the Ultrafire A10....


 

The ultraFire A10 is a good little torch... my first light. Blew me away. Only problem with it is the runtimes are a little low.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 10, 2010)

toughCookie said:


> The ultraFire A10 is a good little torch... my first light. Blew me away. Only problem with it is the runtimes are a little low.



Is this light a thrower?


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 10, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> Is this light a thrower?


 

Ultrafire A10 is more of a Flood light but is quite bright with a 14500 cell, and pretty decent on AA, but look elsewhere for a thrower.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Feb 10, 2010)

Another recommendation here for the Romisen RC G2 II at Shiningbeam. I ordered one and it still makes me smile when I light it up.


----------



## toughCookie (Feb 11, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> Is this light a thrower?


 
it's not a bad thrower...I can light up my garden with a nice hotspot.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Ultrafire A10 is more of a Flood light but is quite bright with a 14500 cell, and pretty decent on AA, but look elsewhere for a thrower.



I just received the light and yes its a flood light.

Now I have been thinking of getting a thrower AA light but I prefer it to be from DX or BestOfferBuy.


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Feb 13, 2010)

i've just ordered a Romisen RC-29 11 Q5


----------

